# Slide carbon 140 9.0 Erfahrungen und Einsatzgebiet



## Mehrsau (22. April 2018)

Guten Morgen,

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein slide carbon 140 9.0 von 2017 zu kaufen.

Erst mal zu mir: ich komme von einem 120mm fully, mit dem ich hauptsächlich km spule aber hin und wieder auch mal gerne auf aggressiveren trails unterwegs bin. Sprünge haben eigentlich nie eine größere Höhendifferenz wie einen halben Meter.

Für dieses Bike suche ich jetzt einen Nachfolger. Wie ihr rauslesen könnt, suche ich ein Stück weit die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.

Ich hätte mit dem 140er gerne ein paar Reserven nach oben. Sprich würde ich gerne auch mal (eher selten!) größere drops angehen. Ist das slide 140 dafür geeignet? Dazu hätte ich gerne eure Meinung! Was traut ihr eurem 140er slide zu und was ist too much?

Und wie gut macht der Dämpfer beim uphill zu? Habe aktuell einen fox float rp und der wippt doch ganz schön mit.. Bei dem 9.0 Modell ist ein "Fox Float DPS, Performance Elite, EVOL, 200x57" verbaut. Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Jetzt zu dem unerfreulichen Teil. Ich habe gelesen, dass das slide carbon mit Problemen am Tretlager gesegnet ist. Radon bestätigte in einem post, dass es in einzelnen Fällen zu Rissen kommen kann... Irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Einpressen des Lagers?! Das ist für mich eigentlich ein deal breaker. Ich möchte nicht mit solchen Problemen im Hinterkopf unterwegs sein. Kulanz von Radon hin oder her. Auf Carbon Rahmen gibt es halt nur 3 Jahre Garantie und ich kaufe mein Bike gerne für einen längeren Zeitraum. Jetzt meine zwei Fragen dazu:

1. @Radon-Bikes wurde das Problem lokalisiert und behoben? Wenn ja, wurde dieses bei noch lagernden Rädern von 2017 (so eins hätte ich nämlich gerne) ausgeschlossen?

2. Welche Erfahrungen habt IHR mit diesem Problem gemacht?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## agadir (23. April 2018)

warum nutzt du nicht diesen Thread:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-carbon-140-erfahrung.794212/
?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (23. April 2018)

Berechtigte Frage. Ich war der Meinung, mehr Gehör in einem neuen Beitrag zu finden. Zumal ich sehr spezifische Fragen habe, die möglicherweise in einem Beitrag eines anderen Mitglieds, dessen Fragen alle beantwortet wurden, unter gehen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. April 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein slide carbon 140 9.0 von 2017 zu kaufen.
> 
> ...





Mehrsau schrieb:


> Berechtigte Frage. Ich war der Meinung, mehr Gehör in einem neuen Beitrag zu finden. Zumal ich sehr spezifische Fragen habe, die möglicherweise in einem Beitrag eines anderen Mitglieds, dessen Fragen alle beantwortet wurden, unter gehen.



Hi,

wäre super, wenn Du zwecks Übersicht in der Tat vorhandene Threads nutzt - es wird sonst für uns immer unübersichtlicher. Hinsichtlich Rissen im Tretlager: die Defekte/Ausfallquote ist zum Glück im "grünen" Bereich und somit nicht auffällig. Den Großteil kann man auf zu hohe Toleranzen sowie fehlerhafter Montage beim Einpressen zurückführen - hier wird aktuell besonderes Augenmerk auf die einwandfreie Montage gelegt. Nichts desto Trotz können naturgemäß Defekte beim Fahren entstehen - dies sollte man fairerwaiswe nicht ausschließen. Wir handlen solche Fälle aber immer sehr kulant und haben m.E. bisher immer eine schnelle Lösung gefunden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Mehrsau (23. April 2018)

Ich werde es mir merken, entschuldige. Danke für die Auskunft!


----------

